# Black and Decker jigsaw.



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am finally going to get a jigsaw no more hand sawing its to hard and time consuming. I want to get the Black and Decker jigsaw because it is cheap and i was wondering if someone else has it and would like to say what they think? Thanks

*-Jack*


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes a jigsaw is (marginally) nicer than sawing by hand, but its a pain non the less. especially when making small radius curves the blade has a tendancy to flex, producing a smaller radius on the bottomside of the plank.

if you have the workspace available to put one up i heartily recommend you save up for a bandsaw instead.

as far as jigsaws are concerned b&d will do just fine.

just my 2 cents. cheers,
remco


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JackOfAllSlings said:


> I am finally going to get a jigsaw no more hand sawing its to hard and time consuming. I want to get the Black and Decker jigsaw because it is cheap and i was wondering if someone else has it and would like to say what they think? Thanks
> 
> *-Jack*


I recall paying 18 dollars for mine but that was a long time ago.

If you get a jig saw make sure there is a variable speed dial on it. You will see that you do not want to cut at full speed but more like 1/3 speed for best cleaner results and not to retemper the blade.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

dgui said:


> JackOfAllSlings said:
> 
> 
> > I am finally going to get a jigsaw no more hand sawing its to hard and time consuming. I want to get the Black and Decker jigsaw because it is cheap and i was wondering if someone else has it and would like to say what they think? Thanks
> ...


wise words indeed Darrel i forgot to mention that tnx


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfAllSlings said:
> ...


Also the best Scroll blades that I have used are made by Blu-Mol but that is just my preference and you will need a scrolling blade to make the turns.

Dgui


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What they said. B&D gear isn't up to industrial standards, but are good value for money and have a decent reputation. My 1990 B&D power drill is still going strong and probably will for many years to come.

As mentioned above, choosing the right blade and speed for you material and the tightness of the curves on a slingshot are the keys to success.


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks everybody!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Remember the narrower the blade, the tighter curves you will be able to make. Good luck.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

get a nice blade set, that is what does the cutting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for them tight curves, drill a hole. cut to the hole- boom theres your curve !

they are good jig saws, great for the hobbiest and weekend carpenter.


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I think you will be happy with your purchase unless you are going to use it eight hours a day. Be careful though, you are on a slippery slope here. First the jig saw, then a sander, then... Have fun and enjoy your jigsaw!


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I have a couple of cheap jigsaws and have been getting better at using them.

Buying a scroll blade did make a difference, as well as making lots of relief cuts.

I can still make a cleaner cut with a coping saw though.

Bosch makes a jigsaw i covet. It has the orbital motion. But I can't afford it.


----------

